# Relatórios quizenais da seca



## Antonio (1 Fev 2006 às 09:09)

Costumo ler os relatórios quizenais de acompanhamento da seca em http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/divulga/actualidades/seca/seca.html

No entanto, tenho ouvido desde ontem nos orgãos de comunicação social dados sobre a seca já em Janeiro e no entanto não vejo o 1º relatório quinzenal da seca ainda publicado em lado nenhum.

Algum de vocês sabe se o último relatório saiu nalgum outro site? Obrigado!


----------



## dj_alex (1 Fev 2006 às 10:16)

A comissão da seca para 2005 já nao existe, ou melhor, existe mas com um grupo muito mais pequeno de pessoas,  e penso que já nao vai existir relatorios dessa mesma comissao!!

Quem agora deve fazer o acompanhamento da seca deve ser o IM

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clim_relatorios.jsp

No entanto amanha talvez saiba mais qualquer coisa sobre isto, e logo te aviso Antonio.


----------



## Antonio (1 Fev 2006 às 15:28)

Muito obrigado!

Por acso já tinha ido ver também a esse site do INMG, mas termina na última quizena de 2005. A mim de facto dava-me bastante jeito, mesmo para o meu trabalho no emprego.


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2006 às 17:01)

Olá Antonio!!

Penso que os relatorios da seca vão mesmo deixar de existir...

No site do IM diz que "A seca meteorológica iniciada em 2004 mantém-se em 31 de Janeiro de 2006 no Continente português, afectando 92% do território, com 83% em seca fraca e 9% em seca moderada, os dois níveis inferiores de severidade."

E é apontado o seguinte link : http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clim_evolu_seca.jsp

No final da descrição tem a seguinte frase : " Instituto de Meteorologia continuará a monitorizar a situação no quadro do seu Sistema de Vigilância e Alerta de Secas e informará sempre que se registem anomalias significativas."

Agora não sei se esta informação vai ser actualizada no final de cada mês ou nao!!

Abraço


----------



## Antonio (2 Fev 2006 às 22:55)

Muito obrigado por esta informação, não me tinha apercebido que a tinham colocado no site do INMG. Pelo menos já é alguma coisa. 

Espero que continuem a dar informações regulares...


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2006 às 00:01)

O relatório de mês de Janeiro já está disponivel no INM.


----------



## Antonio (3 Fev 2006 às 20:35)

YES !


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2006 às 20:03)

Que raio de palhaçada...extinguem a comissão da seca...agora já admitem em reactivar a comissão outra vez..   

http://tsf.sapo.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF167990

A situação de seca sempre se manteve..porque a sua extinção??


----------



## Antonio (7 Fev 2006 às 23:24)

Realmente, não tem cabimento... Quer haja ou não seca é de interesse público o teor de água no solo e o nível médio das albufeiras. Devem estar a querer poupar ums cêntimos em estudos, para depois se queixarem mais tarde de que não há estudos...


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 11:39)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Que raio de palhaçada...extinguem a comissão da seca...agora já admitem em reactivar a comissão outra vez..
> 
> http://tsf.sapo.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF167990
> 
> A situação de seca sempre se manteve..porque a sua extinção??




Por este tipo de reacção reactiva vê-se que não têm qq planeamento preventivo... não fazem previsões próprias pq não tem estofo e estão muito dependentes de outros para essas informação.
Penso que na climatologia deverá de existir uma pro-actividade com o intuito de verificar tendências e padrões a longo prazo mas isso nem a contece a curto, curto prazo.... 

Enfim é uma comissão de xaxa....


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2006 às 13:32)

Mas não é de senso comum saber que as barragens ao niveis que estão, nem que chovesse pelo menos a normal de 61-90, as barragens no geral nunca iriam ter mais de 80% (quem diz 80 diz 70..ou ate menos..)??? 

Pacienciaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 14:03)

Pois é Alex mas o que é que nós podemos fazer??

Juntar 30 mil assinaturas e alterar o decreto Lei na assembleia da rep.para a gestão da água deixar de ser feita pela EDP ou para uma alteração de estatutos do IM, para alterar o decreto lei da regulamentação da água.....


----------

